# What's up from Iowa



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm a 28 year old disc golf/trail riding addict recently getting back into shape after spending a few years slacking bad.  Hitting the trails hard as well as the weights on my first cycle.  Before I started with supplements I lost 33 lbs in 2 1/2 months by playing DISC GOLF 3-4 times a week, so anyone with a BMI index giving them a negative outlook on things, grab some discs and hit the course - 85% of the courses in the US are free to play and beginner discs run like $8 - If it were not for disc golf I would not have my active lifestyle that I love back and would most likely still have no goals, no prospects and would probably slip back into old habits.  

Stay positive, keep educated - the only shortcut you can take is the one you know - don't screw up your body and your health because you don't like reading or learning - education is the cornerstone of how we evolve as individuals and as a species.  

Peace.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mother (Aug 29, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 30, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We have a few disk gold courses close to us.  I am not all that good, but I do enjoy playing.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for all the welcome wishes, everyone, seems like a great forum.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## DOBE (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome, from canada


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

ignore this, and let me know if it's frowned upon, but i gotta do it 11x so i can pm, apologies.


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

same


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

again


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

yet again


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

6 more


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

5


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

4


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

3


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

2


----------



## TrekLiquid55Ride (Sep 20, 2011)

ok, last one, sorry guys


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## dtrizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi


----------



## vwgti (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello Iowa!


----------



## ted8541 (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## attodd (Oct 2, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## SouthernMuscle (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!
Great forum, Haven't been here long, but great forum so far!


----------

